# Post if you dare-show me pics of your ABOVE breed standard dog!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you have a dog who is not in compliance with the breed standard, but you think he is beautiful and love him anyhow? Here is a thread for you to show your big guy/gal off. Please no insults or down talking our dogs. The pictures that are posted here are not being posted for other's to pass judgement on.

So that being said, here is my beautiful boy-BRUTUS!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ahhh, Brutus is one handsome fella


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Welllll....he's not big, but - Luc!

We've now got his weight up to just over 50lbs. Either he's a runt or he's not really PB.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max, 100lbs, 31 inches, and super long


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Below standard pics are also welcome!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

You said out of compliance in your post, so I figured I'd take a chance  

(Plus I was thinking he is 'above' standard, cause he's so great)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

jarn said:


> You said out of compliance in your post, so I figured I'd take a chance
> 
> (Plus I was thinking he is 'above' standard, cause he's so great)


Yes, he is beautiful. I meant below standard in weight, but he is sure above standard otherwise! Tricky wording, I got caught up in it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> Ahhh, Brutus is one handsome fella


Thank you!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Brutus and Max are both lookers!


----------



## Bleu (Jan 30, 2011)

Our Bleu is 8 months old and 60 lbs. While camping several folks commented on how tall she was, mistaking her for a male. We measured her when we got home. 25 inches, which I guess does put her over the standard. My 16 yr. old daughter, who's 5' 9", hugged her and said, "Don't worry, I'm over the standard, too."


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I've never seen anyone on this board have a problem with dogs not to the standard. Only breeding those dogs.

Ken- Max is a handsome boy! From the photo I would not have guess he is that big wow!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Bleu said:


> My 16 yr. old daughter, who's 5' 9", hugged her and said, "Don't worry, I'm over the standard, too."


AWW! That's really sweet :wub:


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I hope I am not hijacking but, to show that even the "show dogs" aren't perfect. Here are my current two and their above standard points.

Connor is 107 lbs (26"), he bigger boned then the ideal GSD. 









And Kenna (who is pt'd) is 25.5" (85 lbs), so she is over the ideal size and weight. She just kept growing those legs as a puppy (her breeder at 9 months begged her to stop...LOL).









Together...









But my best example would have been my first GSD (who helped ignite my love of this breed). And yes he was a registered purebred, showed at a National Specialty (In obedience of course) and was a treasure to have shared my life with...miss ya beardog. I think you can see his less than standard points... 









Wow too Max at 31", I can't imagine what Connor would do with the exta inches. He already uses the "but it was just at my height excuse with the counters" Not that he takes things, but he isn't adverse to licking them. 

krisk


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Bleu said:


> Our Bleu is 8 months old and 60 lbs. While camping several folks commented on how tall she was, mistaking her for a male. We measured her when we got home. 25 inches, which I guess does put her over the standard. My 16 yr. old daughter, who's 5' 9", hugged her and said, "Don't worry, I'm over the standard, too."
> :thumbup:
> I like that one. Your dog is a beauty.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I love Niko, every bit of his fear reactive, over tall (28") American show line self!










He's still within standard for weight, somewhere around 80 lbs.










He's the best running partner I've ever had, and if the creeps of the world mistake his fear reactions for protection, that's fine by me!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank at 1 year, 29 inches, and 85 pounds, my first GSD
He maybe over standard in size, but he has the heart and personality to match the size.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Frank is striking in that field of blue flowers. I bet that is one of your favorite pics!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Niko!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Silvermoon said:


> Frank is striking in that field of blue flowers. I bet that is one of your favorite pics!!


 It is one of my favorites! Our whole back 3 acres blooms like that every spring.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I wish there was a "Like" option on here because I would mark every single one of these pics that have been shared on here so far. I am so enjoying viewing them.

Franksmom, I love your pics, the flower one is awesome. Christmas pic is adorable. Wish I could come up with those type of pic ideas. Of course I have the worst time getting Brutus to stay still to take a pic at all. Of course when he does, then my lab gets jealous and runs through and ruins the pic. Here I will share a pic of my lab to-since he is jealous, LOL.

My Labs ribs aren't showing, so I suspect he is probably over the "breed standard" as well. Oso weighs 75 lbs and Brutus weighs 115.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I would bet that all of these pups also exceed the breed standard in Love , Loyalty, Companionship, and Good Looks....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage: My non standard goofy frisbee nut
He is about 29" and 81lbs


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree there should be a "like " button for every picture!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Brandi I didn't realize Sage was over standard! He has just too much awesome in him to be packed into a regular sized GSD body.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

They are all awesome!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Silvermoon said:


> I would bet that all of these pups also exceed the breed standard in Love , Loyalty, Companionship, and Good Looks....


:gsdhead: I agree.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Good_Karma said:


> Brandi I didn't realize Sage was over standard! He has just too much awesome in him to be packed into a regular sized GSD body.


Haha yep!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is my over the standard boy Sinister.

He is 28' at the shoulders and 78 pounds


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbup: To all the dogs that have been posted in this thread!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The one in the front is Leyna at about 10 weeks. The one in the back is Zappa, my oversized boy. He is around 27-27 1/2" and weighs about 78lbs.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> I've never seen anyone on this board have a problem with dogs not to the standard. Only breeding those dogs.
> 
> Ken- Max is a handsome boy! From the photo I would not have guess he is that big wow!


 
I second this.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

LaRen, I love the picture of Sinister sitting on the log with the lake behind him.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> LaRen, I love the picture of Sinister sitting on the log with the lake behind him.


Thank you.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditto: Female GSD, 27 3/4 inches, 78.8lbs.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I've really got to find that USB cable....

Anyhoo, just look at the fruitbat ears in my dog's avatar pic. 
That was in her "flying monkey" stage. About 5 or 6 months old.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono, 30" and 95 pounds.


















Getting (over)fed by my mom. Table and counter surfing was a hard one to train him out of because, as you can see, he's so tall that it's pretty effortless for him to snag something off a table.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly the minature with ahem....dodgy ears! :wub: 55 pounds and I think 22 1/2"...must measure her properly!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy definitely isn't in compliance with the standard. Pomeranians should weigh between 4-7 lbs. Ozzy is 13+ lbs. (And he's lean!) His nose is too long, his body is too long, he has an undershot jaw, and he has the wrong fur type.

He's still my gorgeous little man though and I wouldn't want him any other way.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my boy Kodiak. He weighs in at 117 pounds.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

RG518 said:


> This is my boy Kodiak. He weighs in at 117 pounds.


OMGosh, he looks so much like my Brutus!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly-My petite, culy tailed 56 lb, BYB/oops litter scardy cat GSD:


















Tanner-My big boned, curly tailed, 75lb GSD.


















Molly is a energetic, athletic, agile, sweet loving girl, who makes me smile everyday. Tanner is my lovebug, my baby boy, makes me smile everyday. I love them very much and wouldn't trade them for the world!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessie, your dogs are beautiful.What's Molly's height?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Jessie, your dogs are beautiful. How tall is Molly?


Thanks! Molly is around 24 1/2 inches.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

She is a little one, but she looks good. I would have guessed her to be about 70 pounds.


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Chrono, 30" and 95 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and I had a double take on the photos of your beautiful dog we thought they were of ours. Our Biff is 11 months old and 29.5" tall and trying to bulk him up but only weighing in at 75 lbs.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara, 3 years old, 25.5" and 88 lbs, West German bloodlines (so she looks shorter and stockier than all of the other GSDs in our search group [and just about any other GSD we've ever seen], but I've read that German lines are generally smaller/stockier than American lines), Search & Rescue dog in training:










































Paw Paw, 3 years old, I forget his height, 64 lbs (standard is/was 60 lbs), and always gets mistaken for an Alaskan Malamute even though he's nowhere near THAT big. Haha.










































And of course I can't leave out Beowulf, who just turned 1 on May 5th (Cinco de Mayo!), and he's my mutt, so there's no standard, but I can't share my pack pics without including a few of him.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

erpeden said:


> My wife and I had a double take on the photos of your beautiful dog we thought they were of ours. Our Biff is 11 months old and 29.5" tall and trying to bulk him up but only weighing in at 75 lbs.


Thank you! Wow, your dog is going to be huge! Don't worry too much about bulking up your dog right now, mine was around that weight at that age but once he got a little bit older he filled out naturally. Now it's hard to keep weight _off_ of him. :crazy:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

counter said:


>


I love your pack! 
I also like Nara's conformation, we like the low riders. It's fun to watch them run and make those sharp turns. Sort of like a race car.  Are those giant bells on her collar?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Erpeden, he is absolutely beautiful!

Counter, that is one gorgeous pack you have, every single one of them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought you meant superior to the standard .Daisy is 27in at the withers ; Lucky is almost 29 , Daisy is massive in the chest for a female,she kind of like a corgi on steroids.She probably would have been bigger except for the parvo. Lucky is more svelte then she is (he's adopted). Daisy is more stoic then Luck who is a drama king. He hit his toes on some rocks and limped for an hour . We will take it easy for the rest of today.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here is my long legged coyote masi 26" and 75lbs,,she's rather leggy, but I LIKE a leggy dog


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

All these dogs are so beautiful!

I wish I had a picture on this laptop of my first GSD, Reeses. She was American showline, but built like a brick house!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is another pic of my little girl:


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

Biff, 29.5" tall 75 lbs


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I love your pack!
> I also like Nara's conformation, we like the low riders. It's fun to watch them run and make those sharp turns. Sort of like a race car.  Are those giant bells on her collar?


Thanks, and yes, those are bear bells she's wearing. It's for when she's on a search so I can hear what direction she went, and also an early alert/warning to any bears or other animals in the forest. It allows them to hear her coming from far away so they're not startled and forced to attack/defend. I guess, if the bears can hear her coming, they leave her alone or run off. Hopefully we never have to find out. Haha!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Here is another pic of my little girl:


She looks like the perfect snuggle partner


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Heres Kane.:wub: He thinks he everything but a GS. One day a lab, then a pug....


















I believe he is 28" and 83lbs.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

My Ace...

We are in the process of dropping a few pounds off him but he does have a tuck. Just hard to see on his black self. 29 in tall, 98 pounds


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Bleu said:


> Our Bleu is 8 months old and 60 lbs. While camping several folks commented on how tall she was, mistaking her for a male. We measured her when we got home. 25 inches, which I guess does put her over the standard. My 16 yr. old daughter, who's 5' 9", hugged her and said, "Don't worry, I'm over the standard, too."


Look at my avatar, your girl could be a sister to my Abby who is 25.5 inches and 70 pounds.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

bunchoberrys said:


> Heres Kane.:wub: He thinks he everything but a GS. One day a lab, then a pug....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the line up Pic in the middle, now if you could only get one side ways to go with it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is right on the border of the standard:

26" at the withers
88lbs
2 years old

**Don't mind his sore nose, we are still working on getting him better.**


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Franksmom said:


> She looks like the perfect snuggle partner


Yea if she is not trying to push you off the seat!lol


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*above GSD standard sized GSD*

Here is Max - my rescued GSD. He is 30 inches tall and now weighs 90 pounds. He was seventy pounds when I rescued him just before Christmas 2010. Still needs a couple more pounds, but much better than when rescued. I am only 4 feet 9 inches tall as a point of reference . 

Current appearance









New Year's Eve - one week after rescue









Day of rescue


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My Zeus

He was 28 inches tall, 110 lbs. 










You can see how big he was in this pic

























my gentle big boy- yes that's a hamster, we actually put the hamster on his head, can't find the pic, lol.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

What a hunk Zeus was, a beautiful dog! Of course your current little man is no slouch.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

This was my Dakota. He was approximately 31" and in these pictures a very skinny 107lbs. (the first taken a week and the next two, a day before, I said good-bye to him because of DM)


----------



## Brittanyy08 (Jun 22, 2008)

Our last girl, Ruby (RIP) was always mistaken for a boy. I can't remember off the top of my head what her height was, but her weight always stayed around 100lbs.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Brittanyy08 said:


> Our last girl, Ruby (RIP) was always mistaken for a boy. I can't remember off the top of my head what her height was, but her weight always stayed around 100lbs.


She was a pretty girl-looks a lot like my Brutus.


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Shadow:29.5 inches at the withers. 95-100lbs, large for a working line. definitely over-sized in standard; however, his structure was excellent despite being large, imho, and he was amazingly agile, verry fast, very healthy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our boy Yaeger was 28" and 95 lb. in his prime. He lost some as he got older.



















These are the last photos I have of him, taken about a month before he passed away of an FCE


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*At 50 pounds, Pheobe is not afraid of the Devil himself!*

  



  
Couldn't resist posting her here. She has an unforgetable personality and is a loveable elf of a girl. 
In rescue now, *Pheobe is a BIG girl in many ways but is definitely small according to breed standard*. Try telling her that; She's not going to believe you! : )

_Her Description:_ 
Meet our girl Phoebe -- a petite girl with a BIG personality!!. Weighing in at only 50 pounds, she is a small bundle of love and playfulness. Pheobe is about 2 years old, and still has the joy and energy of a puppy. 
Phoebe loves people. She doesn't discriminate. As long as you will throw her toy, she thinks you are great! She loves long walks, and playing in the snow. She knows how to sit, and will run to her kennel when it is dinner time. When pooped from playing, she will sleep by your feet as you wash dishes, or by (or on, as allowed) the couch as you watch TV. Her face is so sweet, no one who meets her can resist giving her a pat on the head, and she wriggles and wags her tail in appreciation. Phoebe is potty and kennel trained. Just like a typical loyal shepherd, is a little shadow following her foster Mom everywhere around the house.

Of course, no one is perfect, so Phoebe does have some things she needs to 'improve upon.' She jumps up a lot when she gets happy and excited (which is often). Her foster home is working on this, but we'd be more comfortable if she go to home with children around 10 or older who may be less likely to get hurt by her excitement. 
Pheobe also is very dominant in her interactions with other dogs. She is definitely alpha! She may be the smallest in the group, but she will definitely have the biggest attitude! Therefore, is not a candidate for a home that wants to do dog parks, etc. She can live (and has) with another dog, but the other canine must be easy-going and submissive. 
Because Phoebe was originally a stray, and she has a strong prey drive, Phoebe will need to go to a home with a physical fenced yard, to keep her safely in, and other critters safely out. 

*Phoebe's Contact Info:* 
*Midwest Animal Rescue Services, Minneapolis, MN *


763-503-4990
Email Midwest Animal Rescue Services
See more pets from Midwest Animal Rescue Services
For more information, visit Midwest Animal Rescue Services's Web site.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> Frank at 1 year, 29 inches, and 85 pounds, my first GSD
> He maybe over standard in size, but he has the heart and personality to match the size.


 
OMG I LOVE LOVE LOVE that last pic! So cute!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_"My Zeus

He was 28 inches tall, 110 lbs." 

_







Click this bar to view the full image.









_You can see how big he was in this pic
_







Click this bar to view the full image.















Click this bar to view the full image.















Click this bar to view the full image.









_my gentle big boy- yes that's a hamster, we actually put the hamster on his head, can't find the pic, lol. 
_







Click this bar to view the full image.









Zeus epitomizes what Shepherds are all about. He was (and is still) truly ABOVE the breed standard by many measures!


----------

